# Tell me about your day? [Ongoing, not just today!]



## zeoli (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm not sure if there has been a thread like this before but I thought maybe it'd be fun or help people let off steam!
If you're interested, just tell me about your day.  You don't have to get too personal, I'm not asking for that.

Like, today, I sold a few sprites in the shop I made yesterday.  It made me feel really good because I've always been afraid that my art wasn't good enough. However, earlier, there were tornado sirens going off and I had to sit downstairs. It wasn't fun at all.  So far, however, I think my day went well 

Also! You're welcome back any time.  You don't just get one post and that's it.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 15, 2015)

Got my final grades back from my final exams and did very well on all of them. Spent some time researching presidential candidates this evening and also re-opened my GFX shop in the museum section.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 15, 2015)

My day was alright.  Tomorrow will probably be better.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 15, 2015)

I've been sick, so I spent the day home trying to get better, and it's consisted of wiggly puppies, Super Mario 64, and horrible Lifetime movies on T.V.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 15, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Got my final grades back from my final exams and did very well on all of them. Spent some time researching presidential candidates this evening and also re-opened my GFX shop in the museum section.



Ahhh, I'm so happy you did good on your grades!  I honestly didn't do so good last semester with mine due to some personal issues, as well as a back injury caused me to miss a lot of days. I was pretty behind on my classes.
Also, thank you for taking my request at your shop ^u^



Soda Fox said:


> My day was alright.  Tomorrow will probably be better.


I'll send you good vibes so that tomorrow will be an amazing day!



Pharaoh said:


> I've been sick, so I spent the day home trying to get better, and it's consisted of wiggly puppies, Super Mario 64, and horrible Lifetime movies on T.V.


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 15, 2015)

Oliy said:


> I hope you feel better soon!



Thank you! I saw your shop, I wanted to tell you before that you've got some wonderful pixel art there. Sucks you had to go through a tornado today though. D:


----------



## Aryxia (Jun 15, 2015)

Got some of my final grades back today. They were better than I'd expected, and I can get 0% on the rest of my finals and end up with Bs, so I'm spending the rest of my night watching Breaking Bad. I also made Nanaimo bars in cooking today uwu


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 15, 2015)

Today was a lazy day for me ahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was raining most of the day which was nice because I love rainy weather~ I ended up playing Splatoon, Story of Seasons, drawing a bit, and right now I'm marathoning Hunter x Hunter on Netflix


----------



## zeoli (Jun 15, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> Thank you! I saw your shop, I wanted to tell you before that you've got some wonderful pixel art there. Sucks you had to go through a tornado today though. D:



Ahhh, thank you.  I swear that I'll be one of those people that waits outside when a new iphone comes out just waiting for your TBT slot to open in your art thread.  I don't have a job, paypal account, or money to my name at the moment.  Else, I'd just buy a RLC slot XD
Random Fact: I used to be so afraid of tornado drill sirens at my elementary school that I'd have to be taken out of class before hand and brought to the principal's office to wait for the drill to start and end.  It fits cause it has to do with tornadoes LOL.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aryxia said:


> Got some of my final grades back today. They were better than I'd expected, and I can get 0% on the rest of my finals and end up with Bs, so I'm spending the rest of my night watching Breaking Bad. I also made Nanaimo bars in cooking today uwu


Ahh, I'm happy for you as well. Good job!!! I've been told that Breaking Bad was a really good show, but I've yet to try really watching it.  My parents watched it as it came out and ya know, because my parents liked it, I _definitely_ couldn't like it.  I do want to give it a chance now that I'm older though.



umeiko said:


> Today was a lazy day for me ahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*AOBA*
It rained a lot here too and I can't help but enjoy rainy weather as well.  I especially love the sound of rain falling at night when I try to sleep.  Ugh, all the splatoon stuff is making me wish I had a wii u.  How is it? Also, how's Hunter x Hunter? I haven't seen that xD


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 15, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Ahhh, thank you.  I swear that I'll be one of those people that waits outside when a new iphone comes out just waiting for your TBT slot to open in your art thread.  I don't have a job, paypal account, or money to my name at the moment.  Else, I'd just buy a RLC slot XD
> Random Fact: I used to be so afraid of tornado drill sirens at my elementary school that I'd have to be taken out of class before hand and brought to the principal's office to wait for the drill to start and end.  It fits cause it has to do with tornadoes LOL.



Aww, well it might be easier to add you to the waiting list! That way you won't have to stalk the thread and I'll just let you know when you're up! If you want, it's up to you! I'm moving at a grandma's pace, but I promise it'll get better! Haha, well at least those sirens were doing their jobs then, eh?


----------



## zeoli (Jun 15, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> Aww, well it might be easier to add you to the waiting list! That way you won't have to stalk the thread and I'll just let you know when you're up! If you want, it's up to you! I'm moving at a grandma's pace, but I promise it'll get better! Haha, well at least those sirens were doing their jobs then, eh?



Ooo, I'd appreciate that!! Thank you very much! Now I can wait outside the thread post and know at least I'll definitely have a spot sometime!  Don't worry though, I'll still be outside in a tent 
Yeah, I'd rather have sirens warning me than like...no sirens and a tornado coming up to my door like "Hey Oliver, I am here to run through your house. I heard you'd really appreciate all your things damaged!"
(i'm so sorry, i'm not funny XD)


----------



## Aryxia (Jun 15, 2015)

Oliy said:


> -snip-



Thank-you so much! I can't count how many times that's happened to me XD Anyways, Breaking Bad's definitely worth a watch if you have the time.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 15, 2015)

> *AOBA*
> It rained a lot here too and I can't help but enjoy rainy weather as well.  I especially love the sound of rain falling at night when I try to sleep.  Ugh, all the splatoon stuff is making me wish I had a wii u.  How is it? Also, how's Hunter x Hunter? I haven't seen that xD



I read the Aoba part in Ren's voice LOL

Same here, I love the sound of rain falling at night since it's so soothing~ I wish it would rain more ;u; Also Splatoon is really fun!! It's a lot of fun splattering ink everywhere bwahaha and you can customize your character as well. The online play is great but sometimes you can get disconnected since you're battling players from worldwide. Sadly there isn't a regional setting, yet!

Hunter x Hunter is addicting omg like at first I didn't want to watch it because I didn't like the character designs that much, but later I ended up liking them anyways though. Every episode is always exciting (aside from one or two recap episodes) and nothing is ever predictable in the show, it always leaves you guessing about what's gonna happen next


----------



## zeoli (Jun 15, 2015)

umeiko said:


> I read the Aoba part in Ren's voice LOL



Hahah, that was the point of me putting it like that 
I've seen memes from it, and those always looked funny.  Maybe one day I'll be able to have it *grabby hands*
I'm not gonna lie, I've seen gifs of it and the character designs do in fact look boring as heck but that's all I've known of it. Maybe I'll give it a chance when I'm in the mood to watch anime.  I've been having trouble keeping still to watch any kind of show lately.


----------



## Azza (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm home sick from school like I was yesterday. Honestly I would have rathered going to school and not being sick. Hopefully I'll be better tomorrow though.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

Azza said:


> I'm home sick from school like I was yesterday. Honestly I would have rathered going to school and not being sick. Hopefully I'll be better tomorrow though.



Aww, I will send you good vibes as well and hope that you get well soon! It's never fun to miss school, especially when you know you're gonna have a ton of work to bring home @.@


----------



## Azza (Jun 16, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Aww, I will send you good vibes as well and hope that you get well soon! It's never fun to miss school, especially when you know you're gonna have a ton of work to bring home @.@



Thanks so much  I've got my friend filling me in, by the looks of it there's not too much work! ^^


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 16, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Hahah, that was the point of me putting it like that
> I've seen memes from it, and those always looked funny.  Maybe one day I'll be able to have it *grabby hands*
> I'm not gonna lie, I've seen gifs of it and the character designs do in fact look boring as heck but that's all I've known of it. Maybe I'll give it a chance when I'm in the mood to watch anime.  I've been having trouble keeping still to watch any kind of show lately.



Yeah hopefully one day you can get a Wii U!! At first I mostly bought one for Smash Bros but now there's a lot of other good games that are out for it~ And I thought that about the character designs too for Hunter x Hunter, but their unique personalities definitely make up for it (plus the animation is fantastic, 10/10!)

One of the reasons why I ended up watching it is because someone I'm in a mutual follow with on tumblr was really passionate about it so I thought that I'd give it a try. Even though it looks innocent since the two main characters are young, it can get pretty dark and has a lot of scenes that you wouldn't expect it to have. If you ever get a chance to watch it, it is definitely worth the watch!! Also if you do end up watching it, make sure it's the one from 2011 (the one on Netflix) because there's a 1999 version somewhere out there. It's pretty easy to tell the difference between the two though lol


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

umeiko said:


> Yeah hopefully one day you can get a Wii U!!



BACK IN MY DAY...All we needed was just a wii...xD
I need the new smash, I haven't had money to get that either.  I kinda wanted to get the 3ds version.

Now, I just need to figure out my mom's netflix password and we'll be set.  I had a mutual who was into love stage and then I ended up watching it and loving it.  Same with Madoka magica. Now, I'm the crazy passionate person for madoka magica LOL.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 16, 2015)

Recap of the past 48 hours or so....

Been listening to the epic version of Sia's Chandelier by the acapella group, Twisted Measure (over and over and over again). 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pSjr6ixi4ik

Been playing Elder Scrolls Online. I made a few posts on different websites (like Reddit) advertising a guild I am starting - keep in mind I a completely new to MMOs - for mature players (18+) who are looking for casual gameplay. So far I have rounded up a few. I have been playing with a few. One is a higher level than me and been teaching me the ropes. But its fun playing online - I am completely new to it. So are a few others, more so than me, so.... at least I am not alone. 

I went for brunch on Sunday with my boyfriend, and at like 2pm in the afternoon, I ordered an alcoholic beverage. Somersby Apple Cider mixed with Honey Jack Whiskey. Refreshing, yes, COMPLETELY unlike me to drink in general, nevermind at 2pm in the afternoon! I have a high alcohol tolerance, I have never been drunk, but I do drink occasionally, for special occasions or social events - not breakfast! I didn't become inebriated, nor did I expect to - that is never my intention when I drink. I drink because I legitimately enjoy and appreciate the flavour and the process that goes into the fermentation of the alcohol. A rare breed for a 25 year old university student, among peers who get absolutely smashed every weekend. It was just very odd and out of the ordinary from the apple juice or tea I would normally order. 

And then today... I dug up my liqueur bottles that haven't been touched in months.... the finest, most expensive scotch, whiskey, and orange cognac you can imagine.... poured a shot, and sipped it slowly. Not many people tolerate a 41.3% proof drink "neat" (its called - served without ice, taken straight, without mixing it with anything). But I grew up drinking fine whiskeys and cognac over dessert from a young age, learned to respect the alcohol, not abuse it, and sip slowly, rather than chugging it back like the idiots you see in bars who are just out to get wasted and have no appreciation for the fine quality and time and effort put into making the drink at all. Anyway. Drinking 2 days in a row. Also unlike me. Still, never lost my inhibitions. A single shot would never be enough. I have had six of that same scotch in a 2 hour period and been fine. The problem with my tolerance is I don't think my body will ever give me signals if I am over-intoxicated. I would just go to sleep and never wake up. Its a dangerous thing, a blessing and a curse. 

Then I went to a doctor's appointment. Based on bloodwork results, I found out I will require a med change for a chronic medical condition. I may need to be hospitalized in the next few weeks if I don't respond to treatment. It happens every couple years. I just have to make sure this is out of the way come September, when school starts. 

Ahh yes, school. I am enrolled Fall Semester. But my student loans have me on restriction for reasons I don't want to get into. I need to submit a medical appeal and hopefully will get that cleared, but nonetheless I owe them a VERY large sum of money I cannot afford to pay, and it will come back to bite me by the year's end. Time to rush to get documentation together. 

Moving on to some positive stuff in my life.....

I got invited to schedule an interview for an Internship Program I have been hoping to get into for the term. I am really excited for that. It presents a lot of good opportunities for me. 

I recently got Kingsman: The Secret Service on Blu-Ray.... I can't get over how dreamie Taron Eagerton is..... And I have been accounted for for almost 8 years.... xD I got a Twitter account JUST so I could follow Taron..... WOW..... that is one SAD fan-crush.... 

My boyfriend is graduating (as in, his convocation) is on Wednesday. He hasn't seen his family in 2 years, but they are FINALLY coming o visit. "Out of sight, out of mind". His baby sister is turning 13 that day.... a TEENAGER! OMG! I fear SO much for her.... puberty.... boys.... I remember when she was 5 YEARS OLD. Go back to being THAT. and STAY THAT. DON'T GROW UP. Its too scary. And my boyfriend's brother is expecting a child any day now too..... which is also a scary prospect. My boyfriend and his 13-year old sister will be aunt and uncle. And his brother isn't exactly "father material", maybe "cool dad" material.... but.... TOO MUCH IS GOING ON AT ONCE THIS MONTH! I am not  huge fan of kids. But when the child IS born, apparently we have to go "visit" it.... I don't know what that entails..... bring a gift? HOLD it? Travel 5 hours to do that? Sure..... okay.... Why not. "Family". Because, you know, they have been so good to us, keeping US in the radar..... 

I watched the Season Finale of Game of Thrones tonight. Nothing too shocking. I anticipated most things. But other people freaked the hell out. And I can't help but laugh. Except the people who spoil it for others on Facebook or what not, THAT's not cool. 

I will share this though. I DIE laughing everytime I see it. It contains ABSOLUTELY NO spoilers. If you have never seen the show, you can still find it funny. If you're a fan of the show, you'll like it too, no matter where you're at season-wise. 
Its a Bad Lip-Reading of Game of Thrones: Medieval Fun Time World. 
There re other Bad Lip Reading videos on YouTube... Redneck Avengers is good..... they did a few Hunger Games, Twilight, Walking Dead ones..... But this one is my favourite.
Enjoy!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5Krz-dyD-UQ

Sorry..... I guess I wrote a lot 
I hope this doesn't morph into the "What's bothering you" thread.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 16, 2015)

Oliy said:


> BACK IN MY DAY...All we needed was just a wii...xD
> I need the new smash, I haven't had money to get that either.  I kinda wanted to get the 3ds version.
> 
> Now, I just need to figure out my mom's netflix password and we'll be set.  I had a mutual who was into love stage and then I ended up watching it and loving it.  Same with Madoka magica. Now, I'm the crazy passionate person for madoka magica LOL.



LOL back then I thought all I needed was a Gamecube but then stopped making games for it ;u;
I heard that the 3DS version is good!! Sometimes I'm jelly of that version because it has exclusive stages that the Wii U one doesn't have like the island from New Leaf //cries//

Love Stage is so cute!! I started reading the manga like last year and was really happy to hear that it got an anime adaption. Each chapter in the manga leaves off at a cliffhanger though so it can be a little frustrating waiting for the next one xD I love Madoka Magica, Homura is my fave <3


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Sorry..... I guess I wrote a lot
> I hope this doesn't morph into the "What's bothering you" thread.


Not gonna lie, it makes me smile that you really wrote a lot!

I can't say much about elder scrolls, I've never played any of it.  I just remember when Skyrim came out when I was in highschool and almost all the class was absent cause they stayed home to play it LOL

As for alcohol, I've never had much since I'm still under the age.  However, I won't be this December!  Last Halloween, however, I did drink one. I tell you, one bottle of apple ale.  I'm guessing since I never had anything alcoholic before, it like, really affected me.  My one friend still doesn't get how I got super drunk off one bottle.

I really hope you don't have to be hospitalized because that'd just suck.  However, if it happens, I do hope for a fast recovery.

I hope everything with school goes alright ;.;
Oooh, an internship!  Next year, I might have a chance to go to an anthropological dig and work on site for a few weeks.  I'm a history major with a minor in anthropology.  I'm hope'in that'll work out. 
I'm not gonna lie, I don't know who that is.  However, I'd probably do that too if I fan'd someone enough haha.

Congratulations to your boyfriend! Oh my gosh, I know what you mean.  When I was in third grade, I was friends with these two girls.  One of them was the other's neighbor, and she was much younger than us.  I ended up moving and saw them when I was in highschool.  I could NOT believe how much the younger one had grown.  She was the type who thought guys were gross.  Then, I see her again and it's like...she was boy crazy.  I couldn't believe it! Go back to being the little cutie pie I had as a friend XD

Funny story.  So, my uncle was six years old when my mom got pregnant with me.  Well, the only uncle he ever knew was his great uncle, who everyone called Uncle Bill. Well, he was a much older man.  My uncle thought he'd instantly turn into an old man once I was born.  I thought that'd be a little funny story to include.

My parents used to watch Game of Thrones. I could never get into it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



umeiko said:


> LOL back then I thought all I needed was a Gamecube but then stopped making games for it ;u;
> I heard that the 3DS version is good!! Sometimes I'm jelly of that version because it has exclusive stages that the Wii U one doesn't have like the island from New Leaf //cries//
> 
> Love Stage is so cute!! I started reading the manga like last year and was really happy to hear that it got an anime adaption. Each chapter in the manga leaves off at a cliffhanger though so it can be a little frustrating waiting for the next one xD I love Madoka Magica, Homura is my fave <3



I KNOW RIGHT. I hated that it was considered a failure...I actually never had animal crossing for it. I was super into Sonic Adventure 2 Battle on it though LOL

I want to read the manga but I just never got around to it.  It seems like every manga I've tried to get into lately has like, a million chapters and I just get so overwhelmed and end never finishing.

I really love Madoka, honestly.  Yeah, she's a little childish and a little overly trusting but she has a huge heart.  I also love Homura a ton because of her loyalty.  Rebellion didn't help though >o<


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 16, 2015)

> I KNOW RIGHT. I hated that it was considered a failure...I actually never had animal crossing for it. I was super into Sonic Adventure 2 Battle on it though LOL
> 
> I want to read the manga but I just never got around to it.  It seems like every manga I've tried to get into lately has like, a million chapters and I just get so overwhelmed and end never finishing.
> 
> I really love Madoka, honestly.  Yeah, she's a little childish and a little overly trusting but she has a huge heart.  I also love Homura a ton because of her loyalty.  Rebellion didn't help though >o<



SONIC ADVENTURE 2 IS MY CHILDHOOD I can't believe how many hours I spent in the chao garden omgg. I got Animal Crossing for the Gamecube last year but I haven't even played it yet because I know it's gonna be a huge time investment haha

Love Stage has 26 chapters at the moment but I'm behind 3 chapters or so~ but yeah I feel u, there's so much manga I want to read but a lot of them have way too many chapters

Madoka is such a cutie!! It was so sad how she had to leave Homura in the last ep though ;n; but at least she did it to save her friends


----------



## tumut (Jun 16, 2015)

Made eggs for breakfast. Played Mortal Kombat X for a few hours. Took a nap. Woke up around 4. Called my mom. Ate an apple, a slice of cake, and some sour cream and onion chips. Watched a few movies on Netflix.


----------



## Llust (Jun 16, 2015)

Had to the local grocery store just to take care of my sister while my mom looked for food to re-stock on. I didn't have a problem with it despite decreasing my time for marathoning on anime, but I passed by at least three groups of people from my school during that time which raised my social anxiety haha. Aside from that, I managed to finish twenty episodes of a depressing anime. I have like another hour to fit in two more episodes, but I'm using the rest of the time to browse the forums and watch recent youtube vids. Honestly, marathoning on anime is a must for me. My summer break just started at the beginning of this week, and next week I'm already off and out of state for a vacation-- only to return a week before the school year starts again, meaning I only have like five days out of my summer to relax and marathon on anime without being scolded to go out and sight see. I don't even have that much time to watch anime during the school year in general. Considering I'm pretty harsh on myself when it comes to studies, I only get like a day out of one or two weeks to watch anime. In other words, I barely get any time these days compared to when I was younger. Oops, spilled too much unnecessary backstory


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

umeiko said:


> SONIC ADVENTURE 2 IS MY CHILDHOOD I can't believe how many hours I spent in the chao garden omgg. I got Animal Crossing for the Gamecube last year but I haven't even played it yet because I know it's gonna be a huge time investment haha
> 
> Love Stage has 26 chapters at the moment but I'm behind 3 chapters or so~ but yeah I feel u, there's so much manga I want to read but a lot of them have way too many chapters
> 
> Madoka is such a cutie!! It was so sad how she had to leave Homura in the last ep though ;n; but at least she did it to save her friends



I still have one chao that like, 10 years old now...Name is Peaches and they're a blue angel chao LOL


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 16, 2015)

After getting out of bed at noon, I've actually been reading manga pretty much all day. I picked up 360 Degrees Material and it's really cute. Too bad it's only translated up until chapter 24 even though the manga ended years ago. Gotta rely on Chinese scans for the last 10 chapters (which I don't understand). I also watched an episode of an ongoing Korean drama, which is unfortunately ending tomorrow. Summer is great~


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

Soushi said:


> Oops, spilled too much unnecessary backstory


 Aww, I used to study like CRAZY when my memory was decent.  I feel ya with the passing thing.  If I pass people from school, I feel just so awkward and afraid they'll be judging what I'm doing.
What anime were you watching if you don't mind me asking?
I hope your break goes well for you.  As much as I love to go out of state on vacation, I always end up sitting in a hotel room on my laptop instead of actually going out and doing things.  The only thing that'd change it is if I go visit friends from college who live in different states, then I'm more willing to go out and do things. 
Honestly, it's the opposite for me.  I have way more time than I did when I was younger lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 16, 2015)

slept a whole lot after having to be at work for 13.5 hours straight =[ then when i finally got up my boyfriend was home and we played game until he fell asleep just now, so now ill watch futurama, eat stale pizza, and work on my Flight Rising


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> After getting out of bed at noon, I've actually been reading manga pretty much all day. I picked up 360 Degrees Material and it's really cute. Too bad it's only translated up until chapter 24 even though the manga ended years ago. Gotta rely on Chinese scans for the last 10 chapters (which I don't understand). I also watched an episode of an ongoing Korean drama, which is unfortunately ending tomorrow. Summer is great~



Sounds like a pretty fun day!  I tried getting into a few korean dramas because my friends were into them but I just...couldn't get into them?  I have a hard time sitting down and watching shows as of late in general.  What's the one that is ending tomorrow called? Maybe I'll put it on my list to of things to watch!



KaydeeKrunk said:


> slept a whole lot after having to be at work for 13.5 hours straight =[ then when i finally got up my boyfriend was home and we played game until he fell asleep just now, so now ill watch futurama, eat stale pizza, and work on my Flight Rising



Sometimes, I wish I had a job.  That, however, is the reason why I'm kinda thankful I can't find one atm LOL.  Was it a turtle related game that you guys were playing :U?
Oooh, I love futurama! Which episode are you watching?


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 16, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Sounds like a pretty fun day!  I tried getting into a few korean dramas because my friends were into them but I just...couldn't get into them?  I have a hard time sitting down and watching shows as of late in general.  What's the one that is ending tomorrow called? Maybe I'll put it on my list to of things to watch!



It was quite relaxing! And I understand what you mean. I used to be a HUGE TV fan back in the day; I kept up with a dozen shows and obsessed over each one. But during the past couple of years, I've slowly dropped every TV show I followed except for The Walking Dead. I just can't be bothered to sit through them anymore. I never understood people who didn't like TV before that, but I actually get it now haha. Yet, I'm still into kdramas and anime for some reason.

It's called School 2015. If you're interested in school life, teen romance, and mystery, it's a good one, but I'm not sure you'd like it if you don't like kdramas heh.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> It was quite relaxing! And I understand what you mean. I used to be a HUGE TV fan back in the day; I kept up with a dozen shows and obsessed over each one. But during the past couple of years, I've slowly dropped every TV show I followed except for The Walking Dead. I just can't be bothered to sit through them anymore. I never understood people who didn't like TV before that, but I actually get it now haha. Yet, I'm still into kdramas and anime for some reason.
> 
> It's called School 2015. If you're interested in school life, teen romance, and mystery, it's a good one, but I'm not sure you'd like it if you don't like kdramas heh.



Well, it isn't that I don't like them.  I tried watching a few when my whole "I can't sit through tv shows" thing started.  So, it's a possibility that I might like them once I get outta this "slump."


----------



## Llust (Jun 16, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Aww, I used to study like CRAZY when my memory was decent.  I feel ya with the passing thing.  If I pass people from school, I feel just so awkward and afraid they'll be judging what I'm doing.
> What anime were you watching if you don't mind me asking?
> I hope your break goes well for you.  As much as I love to go out of state on vacation, I always end up sitting in a hotel room on my laptop instead of actually going out and doing things.  The only thing that'd change it is if I go visit friends from college who live in different states, then I'm more willing to go out and do things.
> Honestly, it's the opposite for me.  I have way more time than I did when I was younger lol.



I was watching Clannad, hoping to start the second season tomorrow c:
Ah- I envy you for having more time on your hands haha. I honestly wish it was switched for me- having less time when I was younger and more time now. I still watched anime when I was in grade school but didn't understand the sexual/perverted jokes or scenes, so it was a waste in a way
And yeah I'm the same with vacations. I intend to venture out and explore, but I end up just locking myself in the hotel room the whole time


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

Soushi said:


> I was watching Clannad, hoping to start the second season tomorrow c:
> Ah- I envy you for having more time on your hands haha. I honestly wish it was switched for me- having less time when I was younger and more time now. I still watched anime when I was in grade school but didn't understand the sexual/perverted jokes or scenes, so it was a waste in a way
> And yeah I'm the same with vacations. I intend to venture out and explore, but I end up just locking myself in the hotel room the whole time



Nooo...the flashbacks of Clannad...
Here's something funny kinda on topic.  So, my uncle was into Chobits when I was little.  And I'd always try to watch his anime dvds because "woah these look cool".  Well, my grandma was like here watch this one while he's out with his friends.  Well..I started watching the first of Chobits and...lets just say I didn't understand all the perverted stuff and my grandma was horrified that she thought it'd be okay for me to watch.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

is having a nice cold but i was good enough to go see Jackson Browne in concert last night.. It was really good. a bit long maybe ^^


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 16, 2015)

My day.... Welllll... It was utter ****.


----------



## pippy1994 (Jun 16, 2015)

I'd rather talk about tomorrow than today. Today was nothing special lol.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 16, 2015)

I just stayed home all day and watched YouTube videos.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

@Noiru: Ahh, I'm happy the concert was good.  Honestly, I enjoy the cold more than warmth.

@MayorBambie:  I'm sorry  I'll be sending you good vibes that you'll have a good day today!

@thatawkwardkid: Not gonna lie, seeing your icon made me laugh a little. I don't know why though! Anyways, sounds like a chill day!


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 16, 2015)

My day started out screaming and crying because FF7 remake was announced. I then got out of bed, took my dog out and played with my 6 kittens who are six weeks old, then I dog sat a great dane, showed some of my kittens to a couple for adoption and then came home and played with my kittens more.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

@Callaway:  I'm happy for ya that it was announced!  I still need to try more Final Fantasy games.  I haven't played many 
Doggies and Kitties, oh my!  I hope you find good homes for the kittens.  Every animal deserves a good and loving home!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Pretty usual.  Playing Sm4sh, watching television, and just hanging out in my beanbag chair.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

@ Riley: Sounds like a chill day.  I wish I had a bean bag chair..I used to have one when I was little. I think my parents threw it out though, since I don't know what happened to it.


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 16, 2015)

Just finished the leaving cert hardest exams I'll ever do in my life


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Today, I just did some school work and then came back just in time to watch the Nintendo E3 conference. Then I cried because no normal AC Wii U so I ate chocolate for the rest of the day and cried.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

@ xxxDianaxxx: I hope you did very well <333

@Shammint: Aww, yeah, it stinks that there's no normal game.  Even though most people don't like the festival one, I still find it a little cute.  A lot of kids will probably enjoy it.  I hope something wonderful happens soon so you won't cry 
Btw, what kind of chocolate do you like? I like Dark Chocolate.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Oliy said:


> @ Riley: Sounds like a chill day.  I wish I had a bean bag chair..I used to have one when I was little. I think my parents threw it out though, since I don't know what happened to it.



Aww, that's sad.   Do you have money?  You could always buy another!  I find it way more relaxing sitting in one while playing video games or watching TV rather than sitting on my bed or another chair.


----------



## okaimii (Jun 16, 2015)

Let's see... 

I've been laying around all day watching shows on Netflix (I really want to start watching Breaking Bad!) and playing video games. It's nothing super special but I enjoy having those chill days, haha. However, I do miss my cat at home.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

okaimii said:


> Let's see...
> 
> I've been laying around all day watching shows on Netflix (I really want to start watching Breaking Bad!) and playing video games. It's nothing super special but I enjoy having those chill days, haha. However, I do miss my cat at home.



This makes me miss my kitty.  We gave him away a couple days ago after having him for 4 years cause the apartment complex we live at charges money for keeping pets.  A starting fee and a monthly fee.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

@Riley: I wish I had money lmao.  I've been looking for a job for just about two years and yet, nothing.  I'd totally buy one though, if I could. 

@okaimii: Oo, start it! I hope it ends up being as good as everyone says it is.  What games have you been playing today?  I'm suspecting acnl is one of them haha.  I miss my pets at home too!!! Especially my two cats and my pitbull. (At my parent's house, we have 2 cats, 5 dogs, and 38 fancy rats.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Riley's comment: When my parents and I lived in an apartment, we used to sneak cats in and hide them in a bedroom when the landlords came to inspect the place LOL.  They never went into my parents' room, so that's where they would put the cats.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Oliy said:


> @Riley: I wish I had money lmao.  I've been looking for a job for just about two years and yet, nothing.  I'd totally buy one though, if I could.
> 
> @okaimii: Oo, start it! I hope it ends up being as good as everyone says it is.  What games have you been playing today?  I'm suspecting acnl is one of them haha.  I miss my pets at home too!!! Especially my two cats and my pitbull. (At my parent's house, we have 2 cats, 5 dogs, and 38 fancy rats.)
> 
> ...



That's a lot of rats!


----------



## roroselle (Jun 16, 2015)

Oliy said:


> @Riley: I wish I had money lmao.  I've been looking for a job for just about two years and yet, nothing.  I'd totally buy one though, if I could.
> 
> @okaimii: Oo, start it! I hope it ends up being as good as everyone says it is.  What games have you been playing today?  I'm suspecting acnl is one of them haha.  I miss my pets at home too!!! Especially my two cats and my pitbull. (At my parent's house, we have 2 cats, 5 dogs, and 38 fancy rats.)



did i read this right.. 38 rats?? lol

i'm at work, bored.
desk jobs can be really fun then be really boring lol
but i'm probably gonna watch a movie after this ($6 tuesdayzz chyuh) then head home! im super hungry T.T


----------



## okaimii (Jun 16, 2015)

Riley said:


> This makes me miss my kitty.  We gave him away a couple days ago after having him for 4 years cause the apartment complex we live at charges money for keeping pets.  A starting fee and a monthly fee.



Awh, I'm so sorry that happened.  I know how giving away pets is. Two years ago, I had two cats named Alice and Ginger. They were so sweet but we had to give them away because we were moving at the time and the place didn't allow pets. It broke my heart. I still miss them to this day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oliy said:


> @okaimii: Oo, start it! I hope it ends up being as good as everyone says it is.  What games have you been playing today?  I'm suspecting acnl is one of them haha.  I miss my pets at home too!!! Especially my two cats and my pitbull. (At my parent's house, we have 2 cats, 5 dogs, and 38 fancy rats.)



I only played a tiny bit of acnl today. I only checked my town to see if any new villagers were coming but I think I forgot to save... I also played Mortal Kombat X and some indie horror games I have on my laptop. And wow, that's a lot of rats!


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

@ the rat comments XD:
Okay so, we were rescuing baby rats from another state last year.  Some dummy mixed in two of the girls with the boys and being that female rats can get pregnant as early as like, 6 weeks.  So, my parents accepted the responsibility.  Well, once the babies were born, my parents got really attached to all of them.  So, instead of giving them away to good homes, we kept them LOL.  We have about uh... 3 big cages (all three are taller than me), 1 medium cage (comes up to my knees), and 3 small cages.


----------



## roroselle (Jun 16, 2015)

Oliy said:


> @ the rat comments XD:
> Okay so, we were rescuing baby rats from another state last year.  Some dummy mixed in two of the girls with the boys and being that female rats can get pregnant as early as like, 6 weeks.  So, my parents accepted the responsibility.  Well, once the babies were born, my parents got really attached to all of them.  So, instead of giving them away to good homes, we kept them LOL.  We have about uh... 3 big cages (all three are taller than me), 1 medium cage (comes up to my knees), and 3 small cages.



that's actually pretty cute lol


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

roroselle said:


> that's actually pretty cute lol



It's especially cute because they can tell them all apart! Even the ones the look exactly alike to me.  They'll always be like "The original Peaches goes hyper when you open the door so that's how we tell her apart from the other bald rats." We have four bald rats.  Three of them are called Peaches while one's name is Sochi.


----------



## roroselle (Jun 16, 2015)

Oliy said:


> It's especially cute because they can tell them all apart! Even the ones the look exactly alike to me.  They'll always be like "The original Peaches goes hyper when you open the door so that's how we tell her apart from the other bald rats." We have four bald rats.  Three of them are called Peaches while one's name is Sochi.



omg cute XD
one day you need to show pictures!


----------



## Aradai (Jun 16, 2015)

not feeling very good, both emotionally and physically


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

@Roroselle: I'll take some pictures next time I'm home! 
@Aradai: Sending you good vibes! Would taking a nap help any?  When I feel worn down, that's what I do.


----------



## Aradai (Jun 16, 2015)

Oliy said:


> @Aradai: Sending you good vibes! Would taking a nap help any?  When I feel worn down, that's what I do.


oh not really, im not a person who takes a lot of naps. but thanks anyway.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

I thought I'd post about my day today.  I slept in till 3:30 pm LOL.
Made some more sprites today. I drew a little. I was complimented by two amazing artists very recently and almost started crying because it means a lot to hear that my sprites are good ;u;
I just made some oven top roasted potatoes and as always, they were delicious!
I hope today has been good for everyone <3


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Oliy said:


> I thought I'd post about my day today.  I slept in till 3:30 pm LOL.
> Made some more sprites today. I drew a little. I was complimented by two amazing artists very recently and almost started crying because it means a lot to hear that my sprites are good ;u;
> I just made some oven top roasted potatoes and as always, they were delicious!
> I hope today has been good for everyone <3



I was sleeping in late for the past week, but that changed today.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

Riley said:


> I was sleeping in late for the past week, but that changed today.



I've been staying up till like 3 am- 8 am my time so I'm not helping myself at all LOL.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Oliy said:


> I've been staying up till like 3 am- 8 am my time so I'm not helping myself at all LOL.



Ouch.  That sounds like it would make you tired really quickly.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

Riley said:


> Ouch.  That sounds like it would make you tired really quickly.


I've always been tired, even before I messed up my sleeping schedule  xD;
I swear that I was born tired.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 16, 2015)

Oliy said:


> I still have one chao that like, 10 years old now...Name is Peaches and they're a blue angel chao LOL



Awwe that's a nice name for a chao, I always thought that the angel chao were the cutest <3 I still have my one angel chao called Poney that I made when I was six years old (I couldn't spell well back then though lol)


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

umeiko said:


> Awwe that's a nice name for a chao, I always thought that the angel chao were the cutest <3 I still have my one angel chao called Poney that I made when I was six years old (I couldn't spell well back then though lol)


[x]
Can you tell I played to much? LOL
I picked a name from the fortune teller xD


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Oliy said:


> I've always been tired, even before I messed up my sleeping schedule  xD;
> I swear that I was born tired.



XD, it's like.

I'm born!  *Goes to sleep*


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

Riley said:


> XD, it's like.
> 
> I'm born!  *Goes to sleep*



That's exactly how it went too, I swear LOL.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Oliy said:


> That's exactly how it went too, I swear LOL.



XD that's funny


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

i didnt wake up at 7 am woot.

and my throat is throwing a fuzz ugh


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i didnt wake up at 7 am woot.
> 
> and my throat is throwing a fuzz ugh



Aww, I hope your throat feels better soon!


----------



## pippy1994 (Jun 17, 2015)

Well today was a lot more disappointing than I thought it would be. Saw an injured dog limping on the footpath, tried to get it but it came running away. We followed it back to a house, where I was going to try and restrain it and take it to my vet clinic where I work, but it was growling at me so I didn't want to take the risk. The people at the house next door came home, so I called out to them and asked if the dog lived there, which it did. Turns out the dog was hit by a car a few days ago and nothing has been done about it. So I contacted the RSPCA today to look into the situation. The owners clearly are not nice people based on what their neighbours told me and from the dog's condition. Hope the RSPCA does something about it. 

I also got some curry that I had been looking forward to all week, turns out it was really bland and the coconut rice I ordered with it was so overpowering and sweet... plus it had shavings of coconut in it, and I personally hate the texture of coconut.
I love coconut rice when it isn't as strong in flavour and doesn't have pieces of coconut in it. DX


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> Well today was a lot more disappointing than I thought it would be. Saw an injured dog limping on the footpath, tried to get it but it came running away. We followed it back to a house, where I was going to try and restrain it and take it to my vet clinic where I work, but it was growling at me so I didn't want to take the risk. The people at the house next door came home, so I called out to them and asked if the dog lived there, which it did. Turns out the dog was hit by a car a few days ago and nothing has been done about it. So I contacted the RSPCA today to look into the situation. The owners clearly are not nice people based on what their neighbours told me and from the dog's condition. Hope the RSPCA does something about it.
> 
> I also got some curry that I had been looking forward to all week, turns out it was really bland and the coconut rice I ordered with it was so overpowering and sweet... plus it had shavings of coconut in it, and I personally hate the texture of coconut.
> I love coconut rice when it isn't as strong in flavour and doesn't have pieces of coconut in it. DX



Omg, I hope they're able to help that poor doggie.  One of my past dogs snuck outta our yard once and got hit by a car.  The person kept driving though, or I assume so.  Since we found her in the street without any car.

Ooo, I've only had my school's attempt at curry LOL.  What kind was it, if I may ask? I'm sorry it was bland! I hope the next curry you get from somewhere is super yummy ~


----------



## pippy1994 (Jun 17, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Omg, I hope they're able to help that poor doggie.  One of my past dogs snuck outta our yard once and got hit by a car.  The person kept driving though, or I assume so.  Since we found her in the street without any car.
> 
> Ooo, I've only had my school's attempt at curry LOL.  What kind was it, if I may ask? I'm sorry it was bland! I hope the next curry you get from somewhere is super yummy ~



It's really sad how some humans are so cruel. 

It was a Butter Chicken Curry, only got it because it was a special deal they were having, otherwise I would have chosen something else. The last Butter Chicken curry I had was at another restaurant and it was surprisingly spicy... this one however had pretty much no spice at all. Even microwave meal ones are stronger than the one I had. >.>


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> It's really sad how some humans are so cruel.
> 
> It was a Butter Chicken Curry, only got it because it was a special deal they were having, otherwise I would have chosen something else. The last Butter Chicken curry I had was at another restaurant and it was surprisingly spicy... this one however had pretty much no spice at all. Even microwave meal ones are stronger than the one I had. >.>



Yeah, I don't know how people even get like that.  Animals are living being too and should be treated with respect.  If I ever accidentally hit a dog or cat, I'd probably stop the car and start bawling my eyes out x'D

Awww. That's no fun D< Spicy foods are the best.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Aww, I hope your throat feels better soon!



thanks  i jav that and a cold so not wanna travel tomorrow for like 4093754 hours ><


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> thanks  i jav that and a cold so not wanna travel tomorrow for like 4093754 hours ><



Ahhh, I'm sending you millions of good vibes so that you can make through traveling!!


----------



## pippy1994 (Jun 17, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Yeah, I don't know how people even get like that.  Animals are living being too and should be treated with respect.  If I ever accidentally hit a dog or cat, I'd probably stop the car and start bawling my eyes out x'D
> 
> Awww. That's no fun D< Spicy foods are the best.



Yeah I'd feel pretty horrible if I hit an animal. :c
I see kangaroos and other wildlife that have been hit and left on the side of the road. Even more depressing when I go to check if it's a female and I find a baby in her pouch. Had that happen a few times, unfortunately the babies have already died before I got there.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> Yeah I'd feel pretty horrible if I hit an animal. :c
> I see kangaroos and other wildlife that have been hit and left on the side of the road. Even more depressing when I go to check if it's a female and I find a baby in her pouch. Had that happen a few times, unfortunately the babies have already died before I got there.



Oh my gosh...
I really don't think I could bare that at all.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Ahhh, I'm sending you millions of good vibes so that you can make through traveling!!



tbh it's whatever for me cause i dont think i will jav fun anyways


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i didnt wake up at 7 am woot.
> 
> and my throat is throwing a fuzz ugh



Ouch, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 17, 2015)

My mom, my dad, and I all are getting pedicures. A straight guy is arguing with his girlfriend about getting a pedicure. I don't see how getting your feet/legs massaged and lotioned and getting your nails cut is unmasculine, or why masculinity matters so much. Ugh

On a happier note, 



Spoiler: Kinda gross



Getting my awful infrown toenails taken care of by my usual lady. She's an angel


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

I woke up, we went to Ihop, got registered for College classes this fall, and played Sm4sh for awhile.  Pretty good day.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

@Beardo: I used to get pedicures all the time in Indian when I used to live there.  I always felt a little weird getting it done just because I don't really like people touching my feet.  Ahh, I hope you feel so much better after getting it removed.

@Riley: Ahh, I wish I could have Ihop right now.  Last time I had it was over a year ago when I went to St.Louis.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 17, 2015)

I posted yesterday, but TODAY. TODAY was a day! 

It started out normal. Athena the Great Dane came over and I was cycling because I'm SO BORED and don't know if I wanna start Alpha Sapphire yet, so I'm doing my thing. I get up for some reason (I don't remember what) and go to the back door to my patio and bend over for something (again, don't remember what.) and... that's when it happened. NOW I don't remember how this happened. All I remember is bending over and next thing I know I'm on my butt, holding my head in AMAZING PAIN. I was seeing stars and my head was throbbing. But I'm a tough cookie. I get up and walk back into my house not exactly remembering WTF I was doing. I sat down, started watching SOMETHING on TV (I don't remember) and I realised I was spacing out and the spots from hitting my head were not going away. My roommate walked in a bit later and asked me a question and I had to actually think, and my speech was slurred and slow.

He asked me what happened and I told him I wanged my head. He called his NCO and I was taken to the hospital in Amburg. Once there they looked me over, gave me x-rays and I threw up like twice. They said I had a concussion and had to stay overnight for observation. LOL NO. German hospitals don't have private rooms and barely anyone speaks english and they don't understand me.

SO NOW.

It's 4am, I'm on my 4th cuppa joe and I'm trying to stay awake for 24 hours.


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 17, 2015)

My day has consisted of one fussy baby due to having his shots yesterday (poor little guy was running a fever earlier) and dealing with my clumsy girlfriend who managed to gain a concussion while I was asleep (see above post).

It's like I have to deal with two children instead of one. Aaaah, but I love them...so it's worth it.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

@Callaway: I hope you're okay!!!  I've never personally had a concussion so I wouldn't know how it feels.  The closest thing I've probably had is like, light headed, since you see spots and stuff during that.  But omg, I'm sending you good vibes because that probably hurts and I hope you're definitely okay! I'd honestly be a little scared being in a hospital where barely anyone understands me so I understand why you wouldn't stay.

@shinkuzame: Awww, as I said, I'm sending her good vibes now. I will also send them for the baby too.  Also, love is definitely always worth it!!!


----------



## rev1175 (Jun 18, 2015)

Not a very interesting day, honestly. Did a little bit of schoolwork, and ran a couple of errands. Currently life isn't really going anywhere, and I'm questioning a lot of things not knowing what to do. Although everything could always be a lot worse!

Just kind of needed to let that out


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

rev1175 said:


> Not a very interesting day, honestly. Did a little bit of schoolwork, and ran a couple of errands. Currently life isn't really going anywhere, and I'm questioning a lot of things not knowing what to do. Although everything could always be a lot worse!
> 
> Just kind of needed to let that out



Aww, I'm sorry.  Hmm, have you thought about talking to a good friend about it?  I'd ask if you'd like to message me and we can talk about it but I know that's your personal business.  
Keep your chin up! Even though it may seem to suck now, it'll eventually get better.  You'll figure out the answers to your questions sooner or later


----------



## piichinu (Jun 18, 2015)

I made it through the fifth day of my hunger strike


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I made it through the fifth day of my hunger strike



o.o! You must have such a strong will.  I don't think I could make it past a day if I tried lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2015)

I had a pretty good, lucky day today.   Usually Wednesdays are my worst days of the week, but this one was alright.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

Riley said:


> I had a pretty good, lucky day today.   Usually Wednesdays are my worst days of the week, but this one was alright.



That's good.  My worst days are always Mondays, haha.
My day included sleeping in till 6pm (finally slept at like, 11 am) and making more sprites xD


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2015)

Oliy said:


> That's good.  My worst days are always Mondays, haha.
> My day included sleeping in till 6pm (finally slept at like, 11 am) and making more sprites xD



That's odd, my best days are usually Mondays.  XD


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> That's odd, my best days are usually Mondays.  XD



For me, it means no one's free to do anything cause they have work lol!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2015)

Oliy said:


> For me, it means no one's free to do anything cause they have work lol!



Yeah.  I get that.  Believe me.. >.>


----------



## Minth (Jun 18, 2015)

Today is our fifth year anniversary for me and my boyfriend but.. well... he's working from 6am to 2pm and I work from 2pm to 10pm... So basically we will not see each other a lot today TwT So today I just cleaned the house and I'm preparing for work ._.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

Minth said:


> Today is our fifth year anniversary for me and my boyfriend but.. well... he's working from 6am to 2pm and I work from 2pm to 10pm... So basically we will not see each other a lot today TwT So today I just cleaned the house and I'm preparing for work ._.



Aww D:
Can you guys celebrate it late tomorrow by chance?


----------



## pippy1994 (Jun 18, 2015)

I phoned my ex this evening, miss him heaps. :c
Hope I can see him soon. <3


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

my friend whom i always talk to (like, almost 24/7 honestly lmao) just started college recently (and my college starts in august T__T) soooo we haven't really been able to talk to each other like before hahah and today he has lots of free time and eheh just feels nice to be able to talk so much again


----------



## earthquake (Jun 18, 2015)

ok! well, so far in my day, its been ok.

im muslim and ramadan has rolled around so im fasting. wish i could eat a ton but i cant. 

other than that, i got accepted into an entrepreneurship program! i know it doesnt sound like a big deal, but to me it is. every year they pick 20 people out of 500+ and i got accepted. i also just finished freshman year in high school, so im young compared to the other people who got in. 

anyway, its a business competition, and im deathly afraid of presentations, so i hope all can be all right. if it goes well, i can get an internship with google or goldman-sachs or some other top corporation! 

let me know if you have any experience with this sort of stuff, i'd love the support!


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 18, 2015)

Oliy said:


> [x]
> Can you tell I played to much? LOL
> I picked a name from the fortune teller xD



What a cutie! I also happen to have a blue angel chao without legs [x]
Poney used to have some nice stats too but she reincarnated into an egg like 4 times which made her stats drop a lot every time it happened ;u;


----------



## Alex_x27 (Jun 18, 2015)

i ate macaroni


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

@tokkio: I'm happy you least got to talk to him again a lot <3

@ v a n i l l a: I admire your commitment to your religion!
I'm happy you were accepted.  I never had a chance like that and it's just really cool that you're able to take part as a sophomore.
The only experience at presenting that I have is for a presentation/speech class >o<;  I'll try to give you some tips, however, you've probably heard them before xD
Also, even though I haven't done anything like this before, you do have my support!!! If you ever want to talk about it more, feel free to talk about it here.  After all, it is a part of your day.  You can also message me if you'd like.


Spoiler: Tips



*Practice*(You can do this in front of a mirror or in front of people you know)
I found this somewhat helpful for my when I was in my presentation/speech class. I'll admit though, it doesn't work for everyone.  However, the nice thing is that it'll help you remember your speech the more you practice.  I'm not sure if you'll be allowed to have an outline, but if you remember your speech, it'll help jog your memory when you're having mental "uhh..." moments. I was one of those people who it didn't help to talk in front of my family but I was able to get A's on my presentations by remembering my speech!  Plus, you'll get to see what you'll look like as your speaking. 
*Don't do stuff like sway your arms around.*
This tip is one I'm kinda eh on.  Sometimes, you need to move to get your point across and move your arms.  It's perfectly fine. When I talk, I move my arms a lot in general so I know how it is. However, if you're standing in place with a paper in hand and a free hand, don't just sway it back and forth.  I've personally found that it kinda distracts the listeners from your speech.
*Take pauses and deep breaths*
This also helped me a lot.  It helps calms you down a little to take deep breaths.  I know that sometimes when you're nervous, you start talking faster.  However, you must do your best to calm down.  Also, do take pauses.  It helps your idea sink in to the reader's mind.  You can also take your deep breaths during this.  It'll just help you out, in my opinion, since it helped me out for class.
*Dress appropriately, but make sure you're also comfortable.*
Pretty self explanatory.  I can't wear a lot of shoes for long periods of time, so I definitely always consider the shoes I'm gonna wear. Obviously, if it's casual, dress casual. If it's more professional, dress professional.
If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


Anyone who has anymore tips, please write them here or message them to v a n i l l a!

@Umineko: I think Peaches has reincarnated like...4-6 times?  I've just always worked on getting it's stats back up every time LOL. I'm very dedicated to that chao.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 18, 2015)

I started watching OITNB. So, so good. Thank god it's Summer so I can watch it non-stop until I finish.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 18, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I started watching OITNB. So, so good. Thank god it's Summer so I can watch it non-stop until I finish.



AMEN TO THAT! I just watched like 5 episodes xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



v a n i l l a said:


> ok! well, so far in my day, its been ok.
> 
> im muslim and ramadan has rolled around so im fasting. wish i could eat a ton but i cant.
> 
> ...



Asalamu Alaikum! 
I sent you a VM


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I started watching OITNB. So, so good. Thank god it's Summer so I can watch it non-stop until I finish.



Ahh, I've only watched a few episodes of it.  I really do need to start watching it when I have the motivation cause I found it hilarious.
Go summer x)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 18, 2015)

I downloaded the Pikmin 3 demo onto my Wii U last night and I just got to the end of it and I want the full game so bad  why does it have to be $60?!

This morning I spent about 2 hours doing online class work. Yaaay. I've also spent most of my day playing Wii U and doing laundry. But since I finished the demo I've been watching tv, still doing laundry.


----------



## peachy13 (Jun 18, 2015)

I made a cake for my brother's birthday and watched him open presents. Now I am trying to complete my school work while everyone is out bowling...


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

@ShinyYoshu: Ahhh, I'm guessing it was amazing? I only have the first game and I loved to play it when I was much younger.  I'm sorry that it's so expensive >.<  I wish games could be cheaper in general but that wouldn't be fair to the company that made it, I guess @u@
I find folding laundry to be relaxing.

@peachy13:  That's so sweet of you to make him a cake.  My last birthday, my grandma made me a homemade cake. I appreciate any cake but homemade ones are just a little more special to me.  I'm sorry that you have to do school work.  I hope you get amazing grades since you're putting effort into your school work instead of going out.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 18, 2015)

Oliy said:


> @ShinyYoshu: Ahhh, I'm guessing it was amazing? I only have the first game and I loved to play it when I was much younger.  I'm sorry that it's so expensive >.<  I wish games could be cheaper in general but that wouldn't be fair to the company that made it, I guess @u@
> I find folding laundry to be relaxing.



It was so good! I was really put off by the price, but the graphics and everything looks so amazing and I was just playing a demo! I might buy some of the older games and play them first since they are cheaper and they look fun too
I also really don't mind cleaning or laundry, I find it relaxing too


----------



## Locket (Jun 18, 2015)

I woke up, went to my camp, got some lunch after, went to Walmart, and came home. We got a pool, so I was in it for a while. It was cold though :{


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> I woke up, went to my camp, got some lunch after, went to Walmart, and came home. We got a pool, so I was in it for a while. It was cold though :{



Aww.  I'm one of those people who just jumps in XD
Last pool I was in had a heater though that kicked on a few minutes after I jumped in.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

So, I had a pretty good day today!
I figured out how I'd like to sprite from now on and totally overhauled my shop.
I'm really proud of my examples, especially the one of wally 
I hope everyone's days have been good!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2015)

Today wasn't that good compared to yesterday....

The Rangers lost and they held me at work for almost an hour more than I was scheduled.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> Today wasn't that good compared to yesterday....
> 
> The Rangers lost and they held me at work for almost an hour more than I was scheduled.



I'm sorry ;u;
I'm not into sports so I don't know how to cheer you up there.
Ew, is there any specific reason why?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2015)

Oliy said:


> I'm sorry ;u;
> I'm not into sports so I don't know how to cheer you up there.
> Ew, is there any specific reason why?



Where I work is really, really undermanned.  We need to hire a lot more people.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> Where I work is really, really undermanned.  We need to hire a lot more people.


Ahh. I'm sorry @u@
Even though it's now friday, got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Ahh. I'm sorry @u@
> Even though it's now friday, got any plans for the weekend?



No, not really.  I have to work all weekend, and not looking forward to it...


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> No, not really.  I have to work all weekend, and not looking forward to it...



Ew, I hope you can get through that...I'm almost thankful no one's hired me just cause I like having the free time still LOL.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Ew, I hope you can get through that...I'm almost thankful no one's hired me just cause I like having the free time still LOL.



Well don't get used to it.  You'll have to work eventually, lol.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

hehhh............. frickin mood swings ruined my day :^|


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> Well don't get used to it.  You'll have to work eventually, lol.


lmao, yep.  Hopefully soon though.  I need money like crazy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokkio said:


> hehhh............. frickin mood swings ruined my day :^|


Eww, I'm sorry!
I haven't had many in lately @u@
Probably cause I'm paying too much attention to this site.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

eheh mood swings suck T__T good for you that you haven't had many though  

also yeah I've been seeing you quite a lot around the forums lately and I think you're p cool hahah


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

tokkio said:


> eheh mood swings suck T__T good for you that you haven't had many though
> 
> also yeah I've been seeing you quite a lot around the forums lately and I think you're p cool hahah


I usually have them a lot haha.
Ahhh, thank you very much, that means a whole ton that you think that!!!
Even though I just joined, I already feel happy here?  So far, everyone's been so nice to me!!


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 19, 2015)

Well..
I got sick two days ago, after I had got my hair done and I had finished my Dairy Queen Blizzard. It's not the food, it was apparently the excitement of graduating yesterday, so I graduated (sickly) and felt like ****, I then went home to take a nap, around 3 hours later I had to be woken up to go to my SISTER'S graduation, then I went back home after the graduation at around 9:00 I was home, I slept, woke up at like 2:00 AM (I couldn't see the clock) flopped on the couch, and fell asleep. Now it's the first day of summer vacation so I ain't gotta worry about all that ****. Still sick though


----------



## Speedydash (Jun 19, 2015)

I feel horrible, especially being sick all my life! I can't even go outside! I'm tired of being stuck in the same place because of my sickness! I've tried going outside but then my chest starts hurting a lot and back to the hospital again!  So tired of this cycle!


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

@CuteLuka<3: Please rest up! Being sick isn't fun at all.  Sending good vibes! Are you happy about graduating? 

@Speedydash: I'm so sorry ;.; I'll send you all the good vibes I can.  I used to be sick all the time when I was younger.  However, I was never put in the hospital.  My parents thought I was lying all the time so I kinda had to deal with it.
I hope you feel better one day, if not soon.


----------



## Benevoir (Jun 19, 2015)

Pretty good! Finished painting a piece and I'm happy with how it turned out, recently got a PS3 after my old one got stolen, and a game I've been dying to play is coming either this weekend or somewhere next week!


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Pretty good! Finished painting a piece and I'm happy with how it turned out, recently got a PS3 after my old one got stolen, and a game I've been dying to play is coming either this weekend or somewhere next week!



Congratulations on finishing your piece!  I still have to finish my one picture I was painting..sigh LOL.
I'm sorry your old one got stolen but it's awesome that you have a new one now.  What games are coming out?


----------



## DragonZene (Jun 19, 2015)

I've been nervous today! My boss called me and wanted me to call him back for some unknown reason. (turns out, he's just checking up on me, I left yesterday from being sick.) And I'm trying to get one of my Dreamies Drago, but I'm bidding against someone who has WAY more bells than I do. I was so excited that maybe I was going to get my favorite ac character... but maybe I won't! ;~;


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

DragonZene said:


> I've been nervous today! My boss called me and wanted me to call him back for some unknown reason. (turns out, he's just checking up on me, I left yesterday from being sick.) And I'm trying to get one of my Dreamies Drago, but I'm bidding against someone who has WAY more bells than I do. I was so excited that maybe I was going to get my favorite ac character... but maybe I won't! ;~;



Aww, don't be nervous! I'm thankful your boss was worried with you and not mad at you for something.  Maybe you'll be lucky and be able to snipe Drago!


----------



## Eldin (Jun 19, 2015)

If that's your work in your avatar, it's really good!

My day was okay. I got up, made my bed & found a tick though. :l I find them everywhere, but haven't had any stuck to me yet somehow. Still disturbing.

Then I worked in the garden for a while until it started raining, and now I'm at my mother's loading more stuff into my car. It's my day off so I'm half getting stuff done, half relaxing.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Eldin said:


> If that's your work in your avatar, it's really good!
> 
> My day was okay. I got up, made my bed & found a tick though. :l I find them everywhere, but haven't had any stuck to me yet somehow. Still disturbing.
> 
> Then I worked in the garden for a while until it started raining, and now I'm at my mother's loading more stuff into my car. It's my day off so I'm half getting stuff done, half relaxing.



Ahh, thank you! More of my work is in my link in my signature!
Ew ew ew...I've never personally dealt with ticks.  I just know they're nasty lil buggers, literally.
Working in a garden sounds kinda peaceful.  Granted, I don't know what you were working on, I just haven't working in a garden in awhile.  My grandma and I used to have a garden when I was little.  After she moved, there isn't anywhere to actually have a garden D;


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 19, 2015)

Went to school today, and had some good lessons. 

In Media, we watched Fight Club. We're looking at how teaser trailers are constructed, and we had to watch trailers for like different films, then we voted for the one we liked the looks of the most. It was... Certainly an interesting film, lol. Not my kind of thing but it was enjoyable!

English Literature, we were doing work on our presentations (except me and my friend kinda got distracted and were chatting), then went to the library to do some research on some books, and I actually borrowed a book for the first time in ages! I'm hoping I'll actually read it and enjoy it. I want to get into reading again..

I got the bus home and then I found out I got a job at a shoe shop.  Which I'm pretty excited about!  

Now I'm just relaxing, might play some Splatoon in a bit~


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Went to school today, and had some good lessons.
> 
> In Media, we watched Fight Club. We're looking at how teaser trailers are constructed, and we had to watch trailers for like different films, then we voted for the one we liked the looks of the most. It was... Certainly an interesting film, lol. Not my kind of thing but it was enjoyable!
> 
> ...



I've honestly never seen Fight Club LOL...Good to hear you enjoyed it though xD
What do you have to do your presentation on, if you don't mind me asking?
Congratulations on the job!!


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 19, 2015)

My life feels like its falling apart.....
And I look over at my boyfriendl's whiny 13 year old sister who used to be the "baby girl in the family" and now is an aunt to her brother's newborn baby girl and is tripping over it seemingly with the same, "my life is ruined.....my life is falling apart" look on her face, because she feels replaced, that because its a girl, no one will love her as much.... and oh yeah.... the baby was born on her 13th birthday.... DEAL WITH IT. I'VE GOT BIGGER PROBLEMS. I am 25.... NOT 13.... and I SWEAR I am not complaining for now reason. 

I am in a situation where..... Where does a psychologist go when they need psychotherapy? The problem with other medical professions and that example, is a medical doctor can be treated by another doctor, be aware of the treatments, and in an emergency, possibly treat himself/herself. A dentist? Can't really do oral work on their self, but can have the work done by another dentist without having a "debate over methodology or practices". Its pretty standaradized. With someone like me, who has the experience in psychological counselling, years of schooling and educations, has read dozens and dozens of studies on [this] treatment or [that] treatment or medication.... I see a psychologist or a psychiatrist, we are basically on an equal playing field. I am very fortunate to have a psychiatrist that has worked with me for 6 years and is aware of my level of understanding and education, and when presennting me treatment options, she will honest to God, ASK MY OPINION, because she knows I know by stuff, I have read the studies, I am updated on the latest research.... etc.... and we can make decisions about my treatment together, as one colleage to another. WHICH IS ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC. 

Seeing a psychologist though is a bit different though..... because I am also trained in counselling, in Cognitive Behavioural Therapy, so I know the model, and I know how to treat others, and I have successfully helped students who come in and are assigned to us (that we are later evaluated on as part of our practicum) overcome their emotional distress and give them better coping skills by addressing cognitive distortions. So I KNOW what cognitive distortions are.... So I can catch myself when I get that line of thinking.... and I know how to challenge those thought processess because I help others do it.... But my analytical mind comes up with counter argument after counter argument and I end up writing the debate down onto a piece of paper till I came to a resolution. And the resolution last May was, to give as little detail as possible, would not end well for me! 

My psychologist is the the Chair Coordinator of the Psychological Research Centre at the University (so she knows me from my training through practicum), she is also a black belt in Aikido (so she is my Sensei instructor there too) and she is my psychologist. She wears many hats. And one thing she has learned about me is I am very cold and calculative. Especially in therapy. I am VERY open. Talk therapy has been used for decades, but its purpose is to bring emotions to the surface to help you better manage them. No. In therapy, I cut the tie between talk therapy and emotion. Completely squash my emotions, as I do with every other scenario in my life, school work.... leave your problems at the door sort of thing. And I will talk about the most traumatic thing you can imagine, that happened to me, with a great big smile on my face, cracking jokes, not an ounce of sadness or grief being exposed externally. Its like, "HAHA! I CONQUERED MY EMOTIONS!!!!" But in reality, deep down, I feel a lot of internal pain, and I have been crushing it for years, and I can't bring it to the surface. So when a negative emotion does come up, I freak out, I don't know how to manage it, I feel like I am losing control, because that's what its always been about - Maintaining Control over my emotions. Always. NEVER showing how I am truly feeling. 

So because I know the nuances behind talk-therapy, talk therapy doesn't work. Its still good and beneficial to speak with a professional because I am most certainly in emotional distress..... I have been since January. For Months I have been suffering but its a matter of me being too smart sometimes for my own good. Even my psychiatrist will laugh and say, "you know too much". There are certain programs and therapies, like group things I cannot attend because It would feel like I would be sent back to kindergarten. And I WISH I could go to these things or SOME thing so I can reach out and get help or support.... but its like.... WHAT support? You already know everything. Yeah, but.... its one thing to KNOW whats in the textbook. Its one thing to apply whats in the textbook and help other people cope with THEIR problems. But when YOU'RE emotionally struggling (but still highly educated) its another thing ENTIRELY to help yourself. 

And in fact... I DID! Last March.... I made a Manual.... A Binder.... I typed about 50 pages.... I titled it a Wellness Recovery Action Plan (WRAP). It has my Wellness Tools.... My Daily Maintenance List..... My Triggers.... Early Warning Signs.... When things get worse.... and Action Plans for each. Then an "I need Immediate Help If....." list with emergency contact info and list of medications. I had positive affirmations section, a few pages on CBT (naturally), conflict resolution, relaxation, self-talk, sleep hygiene and sleep record, even some healthy snack ideas and the Canada's Food Guide. Basically a Manuel that if I really get into a dark place, I can crawl myself out, with a step-by-step book in hand. 

So That is where I am at.... What does a woman do, highly educated in psychology and psychiatry, when she needs psychological help? Suddenly traditional methods don't work because she has the smarts to out-wit the therapy methods.... because she is trained in applying them herself.... So..... 

*Point I am trying to make, is if traditional psychological methods can't bring my emotions to the surface (ie: talk therapy), what methods have YOU used to express emotions in a healthy, productive way? Art, painting, sculpture, etc... is a big one I have seen among my clients and it seems to work for them (but I suck at art, haha!). I took a Ceramics class once, and was pretty good at it, and I can also make hemp bracelets pretty well. Music? Playing an instrument? I played piano for 10 years, but I live in an apartment now, and I can't afford to get one, and it would make too much noise I am sure. But Music Therapy is a legit thing. What are some other ideas? Exercise is important in boosting mood as it relieves endorphins. I can't run to save my life. My bike was stolen a couple months ago (I intend to buy a new one), but I used to be a lifeguard and competitive swimmer. So getting back into that would be good. What do you do to express emotions in a healthy way? * 

Kilo


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> *So getting back into that would be good. What do you do to express emotions in a healthy way?*



Hmm...Well, to be honest, I don't express my distressed emotions in healthy ways.  I cry and continue to tell myself that I'm annoying and worthless. x'D  I guess the "healthiest" thing I do is cause pain to my ocs by imagining sad things happening to them or one of them committing suicide.  It doesn't make me feel better though, it just makes me feel empty because I'm essentially hurting my "babies."

I start to feel better when friends pop up or respond to my usually "Hey!!" messages on skype.  I do talk about my feelings to them, and I feel horrible about it.  It just makes me feel...so annoying haha.

Kilo, you said you were good with ceramics..Maybe you should get back into that??? I'm not sure if there is anything you can use that won't need a kiln though..(I glanced at amazon and theres a kiln microwave thing for smaller stuff..I don't know if it's in your budget range though) You could always start by making stuff with air dry clay or clay that your cook in the oven!  Then, get really creative and paint it!! Then, gloss it up!


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 19, 2015)

@Kilo
I don't. I suppress everything and I don't think about it until I can't ignore it. Rage and cry for a bit, and resume suppressing. HAHAHA. But, on a more serious note, I'm not sure if by delving into an activity you are technically "expressing" your emotions. By doing a task that is very engaging, like ceramics, its more likely to keep your emotions out of mind? Unless you plan to sculpt pieces based on your emotions? Idk, I tend to use activities to NOT think about things xD

I think maybe music or writing? I feel like those are the two that will make you FACE your emotions the most.


----------



## Locket (Jun 19, 2015)

Today...

I woke up.

I slept more.

I woke up.

We went to the bank to cash in some coins.

We went to the store.

We went to my dad's work.

We came home.

I got in the pool.

I came in.

And here I am.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Today...
> 
> I woke up.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a real easy day for you!

Oh, just a note for everyone...I still haven't slept :')


----------



## Locket (Jun 19, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Sounds like a real easy day for you!
> 
> Oh, just a note for everyone...I still haven't slept :')



I had no camp today, so I'm free


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 19, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Sounds like a real easy day for you!
> 
> Oh, just a note for everyone...I still haven't slept :')



I hope you can get to sleeping sometime soon, I know I would feel pretty crappy without my sleep! Have you maybe tried the non-habit forming sleep medicines at drug stores? I used to take Zzzquil and it worked pretty well when I couldn't sleep.


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 19, 2015)

My day has been ****.
I can't swim well, but I can swim, but of course, my parents have to sign me up for retarted lessons like a 6 year old baby.
I just want to beat the hell out of something right now.
I am absolutely pissed to the maximum, because it's a public pool. My friends go to this public pool.
Also, I can't hold my breath for more than 3 seconds or else it feels like my lungs are filling up with water (although they aren't), and that makes me feel sick, but of course, they don't care. Now I will become a laughingstock, and have mad parents, not being able to go fishing (which I love), have no friends, and probably will be going to jail for killing the teacher.


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 19, 2015)

I had a rather uneventful day.
Last night we had a huge storm, so this morning after waking up, my mom and I went outside and cleaned up the yard and vaccuumed our pool (In 100?F weather DX). After that, I played ACNL for a little while, and then we had a mini lasagna for lunch. Then we went father's day shopping for a little while. After that, I played smash for a few hours with a couple people from the line group. Just ate Chicken Kiev for dinner. Later tonight I need to work on music for a camp Im going to next week. It has been fun though!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jun 19, 2015)

Today....today I got my internet back.  I binge watched Wilfred, and....that was my highlight.  Everything else sort of sucked.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 19, 2015)

> @Umineko: I think Peaches has reincarnated like...4-6 times?  I've just always worked on getting it's stats back up every time LOL. I'm very dedicated to that chao.



You are so dedicated omgg
After my chao went through like 2 reincarnations I felt too discouraged to raise their stats again xD


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 20, 2015)

Got up at 6:00 am.

Got ready for work

Took care of 7 kids.

watered my garden

Took my husband out for dinner.

Got in a fight with my 24 year old son at the resturant. 

Rented the new Spongebob movie. It wasn't very funny.

Called my son and apologized.

Now I'm sitting here typing this, and talking to my daughter.

Tomorrow, I will spend the entire day with my poor mother. She is very sick and dying of cancer.

Sunday I'm going fishing with my husband for fathers day.

Monday it's back to work. Waaahhhhhh. Lol.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

@ShinyYoshi: I've tried it in the past and it didn't help me at all.  I ended up staying up around 26 hours straight and have just woken up LOL.

@Rosie:  It's not a total bad thing.  Think of it like this, you have definite times where you will be able to swim, yeah? I took swimming lessons when I was younger only for that reason XD  It was at a health club that had large waterslides and before class ended, we were allowed at the end to go down silde that was inside the building. For holding your breath, I had trouble in my freshman year of highschool because part of the gym requirement was swimming.  One of the requirements was to do a dead man's float for as long as you could...I couldn't last very long and ended up getting a bad grade on it.  I'm sorry if it feels that way now but, I doubt you'll be a laughingstock and that you'll have no friends! Classes are for people learning, they can't expect you to get everything right on the first try...Have you tried looking up ways to help hold your breath longer? That might help!

@Cam: Ew, storms are never fun.  I'm glad that it wasn't bad enough to harm you and am glad you and your family are safe   also, ew again to heat.  After those things, it sounds like a nice chill day with friends.  I hope the camp is fun for you! I'm not sure if it's like, camping, or like, a workshop of sorts.

@Watchingthetreetops:  I always have trouble when we temporarily lose internet.  I just get so bored with myself.  I've never seen Wilfred..Isn't that the show where the guy's dressed as a dog or something?  Also, sending good vibes so that tomorrow will be a better day!

@Umineko: Aww, yeah.  I've always just really loved to get Peaches stats up?? When I'm done with commissions, I'm gonna screenshot you a WIP from earlier that I think you'll like (aka, it's a certain someone from your avatar/siggie combo ~)

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheGreatBrain said:


> Got up at 6:00 am.
> 
> Got ready for work
> 
> ...



Ahh, I'm so sorry you had a fight with him, but I'm glad you guys made up 
I'm very sorry about your mother.  I will send your family and her good vibes.  It's never been fun but, at least you're there for her. I believe it's the nicest thing to do, be there to comfort someone as they're slowly fading.  I personally wasn't there when my Great Grandmas were dying (I was very young at the time for both of them's times), but I feel regret that I wasn't.  I know my mom kept me away though because she knew I wouldn't be able to handle it.  Have fun fishing, alright?  I'm horrible at it and I can't sit there long enough to enjoy it.  Also, ew to work but yay to the money you'll make!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 20, 2015)

Today, I spent a butt-load of time doing anything but those dandy commissions I'm supposed to do.  Let's try again tomorrow!

Aside from that, I lazed around, looked around the forums a LOT, got a decent grade on my review in Art (school), checked in on my town (Daisy finally moved in! ), and began accepting questions from my subscribers on a different site where I post comics. I also looked into Pokemon Omega Ruby; considering getting it sometime soon. I also watched a stream that the lovely KainAronoele held! <3

Not very eventful or exciting, pretty plain, actually. D: Tomorrow I'll try to have more fun though and get crap done (because I totally screwed everything art-related aside from doing the Opposite-Hand Challenge ^^'). But I'll have to find out how I do tomorrow... tomorrow.  We'll see.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 20, 2015)

Thank you Oliy. You're very sweet.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 20, 2015)

> @Umineko: Aww, yeah.  I've always just really loved to get Peaches stats up?? When I'm done with commissions, I'm gonna screenshot you a WIP from earlier that I think you'll like (aka, it's a certain someone from your avatar/siggie combo ~)



I'm smiling so much right now huehue I can't wait to see the WIP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Recently I've seen your art in the Museum and it's really nice!!!!! I hope that your entry wins a prize for Kain's art contest, if I have time I'm gonna try to enter something too~


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

@Kirindrake: Hey again!! I did get sleep LOL.  I gotta work on finishing mine so don't worry xD
Congratulations on the good grade!! Ahh, was Daisy one of your dreamies??  I have Alpha Sapphire ~
I hope tomorrow is much more eventful, even though today sounds pretty relaxed.

@TheGreatBrain: Thank you for the compliment!  If you ever need to vent, you're welcome to pm me.  I'm sorry about your mother agian 

@Umineko: I even attempted Ren in it.  Thank you also for the compliment ;u;  I would love to win something, but if I don't, it's totally okay!  I'll cheer on and congratulate the winners 
Oooh, what does your art look like?


----------



## Ramza (Jun 20, 2015)

I had an eleven hour shift today, but it was a training day, so not much was needed to be done by me, and all of my breaks were paid breaks.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

Ramza said:


> I had an eleven hour shift today, but it was a training day, so not much was needed to be done by me, and all of my breaks were paid breaks.



Ew yet nice, I think???


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 20, 2015)

> @Umineko: I even attempted Ren in it.  Thank you also for the compliment ;u;  I would love to win something, but if I don't, it's totally okay!  I'll cheer on and congratulate the winners
> Oooh, what does your art look like?



I'm so happy to hear that Ren's in it too!! He is such a precious lil doggy xD The contest has a lot of nice entries, I'll make sure to congratulate the winners as well~

One of my most recent artworks is an Animal Crossing mayor that I drew for someone on here [x]
I'm gonna draw lots of dmmd this summer ♪(๑ᴖ◡ᴖ๑)♪ drawing male characters is kind of my weakness though LOL


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

umeiko said:


> I'm so happy to hear that Ren's in it too!! He is such a precious lil doggy xD The contest has a lot of nice entries, I'll make sure to congratulate the winners as well~
> 
> One of my most recent artworks is an Animal Crossing mayor that I drew for someone on here [x]
> I'm gonna draw lots of dmmd this summer ♪(๑ᴖ◡ᴖ๑)♪ drawing male characters is kind of my weakness though LOL



OMG, your style is so cute ;u;
Males are my weaknesses too (if you look at my shop, I posted a sprite I made of another Nitro+Chiral character~)


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 20, 2015)

Oliy said:


> OMG, your style is so cute ;u;
> Males are my weaknesses too (if you look at my shop, I posted a sprite I made of another Nitro+Chiral character~)



Thank you so much!! I think that my art has improved a lot this year compared to last year hehe

What game was the Nitro + Chiral character from in your shop? I've heard of some other N + C games like Togainu no Chi and Lamento but I haven't played them yet so I dunno the characters' names xD Also I really like the art style that you did for this sprite [x] in your shop~


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

umeiko said:


> Thank you so much!! I think that my art has improved a lot this year compared to last year hehe
> 
> What game was the Nitro + Chiral character from in your shop? I've heard of some other N + C games like Togainu no Chi and Lamento but I haven't played them yet so I dunno the characters' names xD Also I really like the art style that you did for this sprite [x] in your shop~



<3
Sweet pool. He's the last one in the line of exmples.
Aww, thank you! He's one of my favorite characters from Pokemon


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 20, 2015)

Trying to figure out what happened to Splatfest.


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 20, 2015)

@Oliy It is a singing workshop type thing! And yeah, storms and heat are the worst.


----------



## Alice (Jun 20, 2015)

Feeling pretty good today, all things considered. Past 2 months have been pretty nasty and I'm still waiting for the physio clinic to get me in, but I'm making good progress on my own. The lack of feeling in my thighs is pretty annoying, but that'll take time.


----------



## sizzles (Jun 20, 2015)

Planted some bamboo in the garden (in real life and in AC actually...) but have ended up with a back ache because of it :\ It was fun though, it's surprising how many bricks were buried down there!


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 20, 2015)

Took part in the bug off, treat my boyfriend to kfc, found out some pretty crappy news about Vivien Campbell (Def Leppard)....etc...


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

@Cam: Ahh, okay!  I hope you have tons of fun 

@Alice: I'm very happy that it's been a good day for you so far.  I hope the clinic gets you in soon.

@sizzles: Ooo, thats cool that you did it in both places!! I hope your back feels better soon!

@Wrathie83: I serious have been craving kfc bowls lately.  Crappy news?


----------



## Alice (Jun 20, 2015)

I hear stories of them taking months so I doubt I'll hear from them until at least midsummer. The physio workers at the hospital gave me a bunch of exercises anyway, for when I was bedridden.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 20, 2015)

Oliy said:


> @Wrathie83: I serious have been craving kfc bowls lately.  Crappy news?


crappy as in poopy...etc..


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

@Alice: I just hope everything goes well for you! I'll send you some good vibes just in case <3

@Wrathie83: xDD 
Now, how about getting me a bowl from KFC 

On a side not, I posted this in the bother me thread but I just...
Okay, I said something really horrible to someone here because I was ignorant to the rules.  I just wanna say, if I said anything nasty to anyone here, please say something to me.  I don't always realize how things may come off on here. 
I feel like crying knowing I made someone feel horrible today.   No one deserves to feel horrible.
I don't know what to do...I sent an apology via PM, but I don't know what else I can do >.<


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 20, 2015)

I would but the UK ones are shut  (1:50am here)


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

Wrathie83 said:


> I would but the UK ones are shut  (1:50am here)



Aww, it's 7:53 pm here! There's actually one not too far from here, but I can't drive and walking would take too long.  Maybe I can talk my grandma into getting KFC tomorrow


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 20, 2015)

Oliy said:


> <3
> Sweet pool. He's the last one in the line of exmples.
> Aww, thank you! He's one of my favorite characters from Pokemon



Ahh okay I see, at first I didn't recognize what game he was from because the only Sweet Pool character I'm familiar with is Youji so far~ I'm curious about what the game is like because I heard it's really sad apparently!


----------



## Ramza (Jun 20, 2015)

EZ day 2day unlike yesterday with an 11 hour shift. Had only a 6 hour shift and rain cancelled most work to be done.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

Ramza said:


> EZ day 2day unlike yesterday with an 11 hour shift. Had only a 6 hour shift and rain cancelled most work to be done.



That's nice that it rained and cancelled a lot of it!!!
Also, your user title, I can't help but smile.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 21, 2015)

I never tell people what's really wrong in real life. If I'm ever caught crying, then I just tell them I feel sick and they think nothing else of it. Not sure why my parents never noticed considering when I'm actually physically feeling sick, I don't cry. 

Depressing. Today sucked.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 21, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> I never tell people what's really wrong in real life. If I'm ever caught crying, then I just tell them I feel sick and they think nothing else of it. Not sure why my parents never noticed considering when I'm actually physically feeling sick, I don't cry.
> 
> Depressing. Today sucked.



I'm sorry :c
Maybe you should tell them?


----------



## Aradai (Jun 21, 2015)

hnng today wasn't really good for me but it's better than most of the days I've seen


----------



## Radda (Jun 21, 2015)

I feel like playing Mario Kart 7 with people.And studying like crazy


----------



## zeoli (Jun 21, 2015)

@Aradai: I'm sorry, I hope your days continually get better!!

@Radda: Ahh, you feel like studying? Power to you!! Also, I've never played Mario Kart 7. I had 6 though!


----------



## Kissyme100 (Jun 22, 2015)

My day was pretty bad, I ended up crying a lot. Idk, lots of stuff going on with my personal relationships is stressing me out. A positive is my dad had a good Father's Day and tomorrow will always be better.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 22, 2015)

Kissyme100 said:


> My day was pretty bad, I ended up crying a lot. Idk, lots of stuff going on with my personal relationships is stressing me out. A positive is my dad had a good Father's Day and tomorrow will always be better.



Aww, I'm sorry.  I hope today (it's tomorrow) is better!! If you ever need to vent, feel free to pm me.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

lels today's pretty boring and im too unmotivated (lazy) to do anything productive so all im doing is bumming around on this site hahah


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 22, 2015)

tokkio said:


> lels today's pretty boring and im too unmotivated (lazy) to do anything productive so all im doing is bumming around on this site hahah



did the same lol but also i washed and folded clothes


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 22, 2015)

well my day was ok i guess, despite bein burned by nair all over my arm :////
i decided to just travel around by subway all day and it was fun. went to lil tokyo and china town & stuff. at little tokyo they had a really cute cafe where u can play smash so i literally was in there for like an hour playing smash with some other chill ppl. i bought a lot of little things including a kiki's delivery service chopstick set ! i also bought a new incense stand shaped like a cat so thats always nice 
my feet are so sore though!! i walked miles n miles ;o;


----------



## zeoli (Jun 22, 2015)

@tokkio: same
@Nizzy: I kinda wish I had clothes to fold.
@kikiiii: Aww. But omg, that sounds like a really fun day, I'm jealous!!


----------



## Aryxia (Jun 22, 2015)

My cat's gone missing and my parents absolutely refuse to even put up posters until tomorrow. I'm pissed.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 22, 2015)

Aryxia said:


> My cat's gone missing and my parents absolutely refuse to even put up posters until tomorrow. I'm pissed.



D: !!! 
I hope you find your cat soon.  I had a dog run away once, except I saw her do it and chased her across the neighborhood @.@


----------



## acnlkid (Jun 22, 2015)

Aryxia said:


> My cat's gone missing and my parents absolutely refuse to even put up posters until tomorrow. I'm pissed.



NOO  i hope u find that kitty real soon 
good luck!


----------



## zeoli (Jun 23, 2015)

well, my morning's been ruined.  better yet, my life's been ruined.


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 23, 2015)

Oliy said:


> well, my morning's been ruined.  better yet, my life's been ruined.



 I know the feeling. If you need to vent, PM me. I find venting makes you feel a lot better.


----------



## roroselle (Jun 24, 2015)

Oliy said:


> well, my morning's been ruined.  better yet, my life's been ruined.



aw no </3 what happeneddddd?

---

i'm packing~ leaving tomorrow night for lousiana! im pumped :3


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 24, 2015)

I became Guildmaster.... *snicker* of a.... Elder Scrolls Online guild.... OMG I can't believe I am actually saying this..... for PS4..... yesterday..... ME..... You know, novice, never played an MMO in her life, never even played online in her life, ME. I just jumped right in, got a PS4 Plus account, went on Reddit, made a call for Mature players who were in the Aldmeri Dominion who were aged 18+ looking for casual gameplay, made some friends, they helped me to lvl 10, and yesterday I was able to start a Guild, and become Guildmaster. I am the lowest leveled player of the group. Heck, I am even the youngest, and I am 25! But I have a long history of incredible leadership skills. I was a drill commander.... so minus the military precision, I can build camaraderie, team building, morale, I can micromanage, make a spreadsheet of everyone's stats, specialties and characteristics to better strategize a team. I can communicate with everyone, continully send out PMs, even if a guild member hasn't been online much, they will still get updates - I don't want this to be a guild you join and then forget about afterwards. I want it to be something you want to commit to. I am even in the works of developping a promotional video for YouTube, with complete non-scripted gameplay of 4-player dungeon co-op set to "Get Ready For It" by Take That from the Kingsman Soundtrack (because our Guild is called Queen Ayrenn's Kingsmen). One of the things you can specialize in is tailoring, and if you've seen Kingsman, you'll understand why, I as Guildmaster, who speacializes in enchanting and tailoring, handcrafts a piece of armour from raw materials for my Officers and enchants it, according to whatever they speacialize in (heavy, medium, light), even if they don't use it or if they sell it, its the principal and symbolism behind it, as like an initiation, courtesy of their "tailor", the Guildmaster. I take my position very seriously, and again, it is a "mature players" guild, so its fitting that way too. But its weird. Never in a million years would I ever think I would be a GUILD MASTER of an MMO..... I always thought.... MMORPG.... WoW.... Yuck.... SO not for me..... But I love Skyrim, Elder Scrolls.... It just happenned..... and I am good at it.... My boyfriend, when I first started playing, was like, "So you're joining a Guild now?!" and I said.... "HA! No.... I am FORMING one...." which was shocking considering how new to online gaming I am. Single Player, sure, I have plenty of experience, but online is a whole new universe..... I am learning to adapt.


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

Could have been worse... but it definitely could have been better. :c


----------



## Kissyme100 (Aug 4, 2015)

My day was... Meh. 

I got lots of painting done and watched a movie to take my mind off some stupid stuff that's bugging me and now I'm sitting in bed, messing around on different websites because I can't sleep. &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

I had a great day I went to a tequila bar with my man and had some great drinks and great food their pomegranate margarita was to die for and the prices were pretty reasonable


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2015)

Today was great! I started my day by going to the DMV to take my permit test (I still can't drive, I'm a loser). Failed it, oh well, **** happens. 

Went and got some awesome sandwiches from the dankest sandwich place in town.

Then, I came home, and went to the skate park with some friends, then walked around town for a good three or four hours.

Came home about 9:30 and had a really good stream of Banjo-Kazooie!

Heading to bed because tomorrow I'm going to the city to look at apartments for college!


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

I woke up way too early... 10 am. then I had to go to the mall, and I ate. then the part I dreaded! 


[If you don't like needles, DONT READ]


*GETTING NEEDLES STRUCK INSIDE ME a.k.a. shots. not the beer kind*

I kept tensing up and they had to keep cleaning me. well the good part is that they're sore now and they feel like a bruise, which I really like for some weird reasons. I had to get the shots because I need the shots to be able to go to middle school


----------



## Beardo (Aug 4, 2015)

Playing League, talking to friends, and listening to Mika. Things are awesome


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 4, 2015)

First day of school today, I wish it were the last though.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

My day was average, i felt really bad about myself because i stayed home because im still feeling sick


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> My day was average, i felt really bad about myself because i stayed home because im still feeling sick



get better soon!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, I do feel a bit wired at the moment... bored as well, pfffft. x-x


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Good,my mom is with her eternal angryness and complains but,everything is ok!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 4, 2015)

I got new make up and am trying it out for work.  My boyfriend made me breakfast and eggs because he is amazing and just...the best.  After he handed me my plate, he sat down and said: see, see, you say that I'm the best, so I have to do things like this to be the best for you.

Dammit I love him.


----------



## MiniatureTalent (Aug 6, 2015)

My day has been long. And sucky. And I'm fed up with two of my coworkers, who I honestly never want to talk to or see again.

And yet life goes on.


----------



## riummi (Aug 6, 2015)

typical. i woke up, sat down at the computer, watched shows and drew stuff. then i got a headache o.o the end.


----------



## Llust (Aug 6, 2015)

i just played more acnl and otome games while watching anime/typical youtube vids, nothing special tbh


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 6, 2015)

Went to work very early. Worked so hard thet my feet and legs feel permantly damaged  Felt sorry for myself a few times. Lol.  Got home and my wonderful family made me a great dinner. ( Corn on the cob, brocolli, califlower, cucumbers from my garden and home made biscuits ). Sat down and ate a candy bar and a pepsi and watched 4 episodes of Dexter. Man, that show is addicting.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 7, 2015)

I went to a casino for the first time since I turned 21 recently. I ended up winning $100 from the machines. It was fun, but I'm not a gambler so I don't think I'll be going again anytime soon.


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 7, 2015)

Well I just got back off holiday and have some major holiday blues  Got to look forward to next year though!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

Worked late last night and then stayed up all night having fun now ready to go preorder the three pack amiibo at Gamestop and watch a new episode of Pokemon


----------



## Mariah (Aug 8, 2015)

Yesterday, I went to see Kurios, a Cirque du Soleil show. It was fantastic.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 8, 2015)

Well today I woke up early because I had work at 9. My dad was going to drop me off... Whilst on the way there, though, the car started messing up and we thought we were going to break down. Luckily managed to make it to work though and in plenty of time so that was good. Had a busy shift at work, and just felt like literal **** because I was working non-stop, and I had to deal with a few somewhat annoying customers... I just wasn't in the mood to be honest. When I was leaving I saw it was even BUSIER than before so I was glad I was going home. Got the bus home and relaxed for a while, then played Splatoon and now just waiting for my mum to get home with Chinese takeaway.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

Didn't get to order the three pack Amiibo, but having fun playing Robocraft and Pokemon


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 10, 2015)

Today was actually pretty good which was surprising. I got to school early instead of late for a change. Also got given my maths assignment and it seems pretty good, i just hope i can manage to complete all my others


----------

